# You advanced car modelers: doors?



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Any sites online about modifying doors to open on a kit? I know there are old mags that surely covered this, but I have no access to old issues. Mostly I want to know about hinging that looks decent, but all details are appreciated.

The doors are already removed, btw, not worried about that aspect.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Here ya go dreamer:
http://www.bonediggers.com/2-3/doors/doors.html
Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

dreamer, axe that last link I left for you. That one is on how to open the doors (not what you needed), sorry bout that.
Anyway here is a link on hinging.
Good luck
Chris
http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/printer.asp?TutorialID=1&CurPage=1


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh, man...you just delivered some incredible stuff! That lst link goes backa to a main page with tons of great stuff! *THANK YOU! *And the first link was great too, just spent a long time reading...and found a link to old kits I used to have too! The Wurst - so that's what the hot dog cart was called! :lol: Too bad it was an Aurora, it'll probably nebver be out again (sigh)...

Seriously, that's gonna help a ton with the doors and with other details. Heck, I was thinking of just one kit, but that's enough for all of 'em!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Glad I could help! Those links have some hidden surprises sometimes.
Good Luck with your build!
Chris


----------

